# Optimale DPI -/ Singnalrate?



## purple_reign (4. Mai 2014)

Nabend PCGH Freunde,
ich habe die Logitech G700 und zocke damit ausschließlich Ego-Shooter.
Die Zeigergeschwindigkeit steht auf der vorletzten Stufe von langsam, die DPI Rate ist auf 5700 gestellt 
(da ich gehört habe, dass bei geringer Zeigergeschwindigkeit und hoher DPI Zahl, das Spielen noch normal möglich ist, aber die Maus präziser reagieren soll) 
und die Signalrate von standartmäßig 500 auf 1000.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass manche Spiele scheinbar die Zeigergeschwindigkeit ignorieren und andere nicht, was sich natürlich auf die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit auswirkt und ich ständig manuell die DPI mit der Maus drosseln muss.

In anderen Foren habe ich ähnliche Beiträge gelesen, die allerdings schon etwas älter sind.

Was wäre also die optimale Zeigergeschwindigkeit und DPI-/ Signalrate?

Gruß

PR


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2014)

Stell die Zeigergeschwindigkeit bei Windows auf die Originaleinstellung und stell dann die DPI so ein wie du sie brauchst.
In den meisten Spielen kannst du die Mausempfindlich nochmals nachregeln.
Die optimale DPI Einstellung musst du für dich selber rausfinden.


----------



## Stueppi (4. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgV0-jhJyKo&list=UUvypfwnlxEXF60yTmXXipoA
Das sollte deine Fragen klären.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (5. Mai 2014)

mouse-sensitivity.com, da kannste viele Spiele aufeinander übertragen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgV0-jhJyKo&list=UUvypfwnlxEXF60yTmXXipoA
> Das sollte deine Fragen klären.



Ich hab mal den Test mit paint gemacht und weder die Kone XTD noch die Steelseries Rival kommen bei schnellen Bewegungen un den gleichen Ausgangspunkt zurück. 
Also entweder ist der Test Müll oder der Sensor der Rival hat doch ne Beschleunigung.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich denke das eher der Sensor der Kone dank Avago nicht deaktivierbare Beschleunigung hat. Hab bei Overclockers gelesen das die sogar variabel sein soll. Also auch nicht gleichbleibend ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2014)

Bei der Rival ist die variabel, aber steht auf aus.
Wie kann das sein, dass das bei ner LED Maus genauso ist wie bei einer Laser Maus.
Sollte ja nicht so sein eigentlich.

Edit:
Kommando zurück, in den Windows Mauseinstellungern war, warum auch immer, der Punkt Zeigerbeschleunigung verbessern aktiviert.
Jetzt ist es so wie es sein sollte.


----------

